# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Pilne, zwichnięcie nadgarstka?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! Mam bardzo delikatny i być może pospolity problem, gdyż wolałbym, aby nikt ze znajomych się o tym nie dowiedział. Otóż jechałem dzisiaj koło godziny 12 na skuterze i za szybko wszedłem w zakręt i zwyczajnie wpadłem w poślizg przy hamowaniu i wylądowałem w rowie. Jechałem koło 50 km/h Zawsze mam na sobie kask, porządna kurtkę i przeciętne rękawiczki. Tak więc zarysowań żadnych nie mam. Niepokoi mnie moja lewa dłoń. Tuż po wypadku drżała, jak gdybym miał chorobę parkinsona. Po 5 godzinach nie widać żadnego krwiaka, siniaka, czy jakiejś zauważalnej na gołe oko opuchlizny, ale strasznie boli. Tą wiadomość pisałem obydwiema rękoma. Więc palcami jako tako ruszam w ten sposób swobodnie. Kąt ruchu dłoni znacznie się obniżył. Na siłę może i dałbym radę ją ruszyć w pełni, ale potem bym z bólu nie wyrobił chyba. Całą dłonią lepiej mi ruszać do wewnętrznej, niż do zewnątrz. Ból sprawia mi dotknięcie kciukiem małego palca. Normalnie bez bólu dotykać mogę tylko palec wskazujący kciukiem. Nie chciałbym iść póki co do szpitala na prześwietlenie. Podałem wszystkie fakty jakie dostrzegłem. Wiem, że jestem nieodpowiedzialny, ale bd miał nauczkę na przyszłość. Dodam, że nigdy nie miałem nic złamanego, zwichniętego, wybitego... Proszę o pomoc raz jeszcze oraz Pozdrawiam!

----------

